# Earl Turner Performs in Vegas



## Fern Modena (Feb 12, 2006)

Many of you know that after Hurricane Katrina and the levee breaks Earl Turner relocated to Las Vegas so he could get his kids in school in a stable atmosphere.  His original intention was to return to New Orleans when Harrah's reopened there, but now he realizes that this won't be possible.  Instead, starting March 2nd he's going to begin appearing in a small 250 seat room in Palace Station (called Sound Trax, used to be Laugh Trax) Thursdays thru Sundays.  Ticket prices will be $35., with "locals" getting in for $25.  Its bound to be a great show!

You can read about it in Mike Weatherford's Column here:  http://w3t.org/u/jxa

Earl also has a homepage at:
http://www.earlturner.com


----------



## shagnut (Feb 12, 2006)

Fern, thanks for the update on Earl. The article really brought back pleasant memories from the show in NOLA. I sent him an email wishing him luck!! shaggy


----------



## nightnurse613 (Feb 12, 2006)

For those of us who aren't familiar, what kind of show is this?  Comedy, Variety or ??  Family oriented?


----------



## riverdees05 (Feb 12, 2006)

His web site:

http://www.earlturner.com/index.htm

as noted by Fern.

Gives you a good idea of him.


----------



## Fern Modena (Feb 12, 2006)

Earl Turner is a very talented, versatile singer.  He's got personality-plus.  He dances as well, and sings old time rock and roll, ballads, and even does some fine scatting.  If you've seen Clint Holmes, you'll think, "Earl reminds me of Clint." But that's only on the surface, and only the first time you see him.

Last time I saw Earl, it was at a benefit where Earl and Clint both performed.  And you know what?  I liked Earl even better than Clint.  He's much more charasmatic and really knows how to have a good time.

When we saw him in NOLA, after the show he sat outside at a table and signed autographs and took pictures and talked to everyone who wanted to speak with him...and it wasn't to sell anything, just cause that is how he is.

I can hardly wait for his show to start.  I'll be there.

Fern


----------



## Fern Modena (Feb 12, 2006)

Earl's current web page doesn't do him justice...so I went back about a year, with the help of the "wayback machine" and here's what his old pages said about Earl and his show:


> The music is high energy and pulsating             - the lighting intensified - then with the grace of a star, a wink             and a smile...behold...the face and voice of Earl Turner.  You             are dazzled and swept away willingly.  He glides effortlessly             across the stage to driving rhythms; the audience is magnetized by             his incredible voice and provocative dance moves.  You realize           you are involved in an amazing experience.                                   The ride continues - as he leaps off               the stage into the audience singing and personally acknowledging               every human spirit in the room with either a handshake, hug, kiss,               that wink or a smile.  It is his charming rapport that makes             him an every man and you feel like one in a million.
> 
> Earl Turner is               the quintessential entertainer.  He is dramatic and comedic               - he impersonates and originates - he dances and sings - he disarms               and charms.  He plays five instruments and can sing everything               from Gospel to Rhythm and Blues, Country to Pop, Standards to Rock               and Roll!  He commands the full spectrum of music and vocal           range, making each performance individual and original.
> 
> ...


----------



## nightnurse613 (Feb 16, 2006)

I can't wait for my next trip.  I have to get to the Golden Nugget and now, Palace Station.  Thanks for the insider tips.


----------

